# NEGATIVE CYCLE - coughing??



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hello
    this my seem like a silly question,but i did a negative yesterday,and i have had a very bad cough it came on the week before testing still got it very chesty and weezing,could this have anything to do with the outcome? 
       thanks sarah c xx


----------



## Flakey (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Sarah
Sorry about the negative cycle.  I had a terrible cough/flu after egg transfer and for most of the 2ww. I checked the web at the time and read somewhere that it didnt have anything to do with outcome although can increase the risk of ectopic - not sure if that is true. All the best.

Flakey xxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Sarah,

It could possibly be an immune reaction to the embies but that is a controversial theory.

On all of my cycles I have a dry cough, sore throat, dry fever after ET usually in the second week. On my last cycle it started 3/4 days after ET.  All of my cycles have been negative.

Sarah, I did think of this as we were both posting to the 2ww thread at the same. I didn't say anything because I didn't want to upset you. The whole immune thing is so new and expensive.

Did you also have these symptoms on previous cycles?  It does sound like a bad dose of the flu though.

Hope that you don't mind my mentioning this as it is only a possibility and probably unlikely.

With love from,


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

thanks for reply flopsy i did go to the drs on fri she gave me inhalers with dont seem to help.No i was ok last time,just had ovary pain,had to come home from work at lunchtime got v bad pain in right ovary now took some co-codamol its has dulled a bit. Is this common? with med fet it does worry me  just got the one ovary.
            sarah c xx


----------

